

Most popular human cell in science (HeLa) gets sequenced - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/most-popular-human-cell-in-science-gets-sequenced-1.12609

======
ananyob
From the article -"The research world’s most famous human cell has had its
genome decoded, and it’s a mess. German researchers this week report the
genome sequence of the HeLa cell line, which originates from a deadly cervical
tumour taken from a patient named Henrietta Lacks.

Established after Lacks died in 1951, HeLa cells were the first human cells to
grow well in the laboratory. The cells have contributed to more than 60,000
research papers, the development of a polio vaccine in the 1950s and, most
recently, an international effort to characterize the genome, known as
ENCODE."

